# Looking to become a traveling arborist



## wesleyellis1986 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello I am a current CTSP I am also a safety specialist thru the TCIA current certified in CPR and first aid I recently just took the ISA certified arborist exam and I’m a 18yr veteran. Looking to get into a safety or consulting role but traveling to do it. Is their any employment opportunities like this? I’ve very happy with the company I’m at but I’m also very interested in getting to travel for my career as well


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 8, 2021)

Just be prepared for shifty hotels and broken promises...


----------

